# Cape Cod - best resorts?



## ajmace (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a little confused about whether there are any really good timeshares on Cape Cod.

Can anyone personally recommend some to me?

Many thanks


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 28, 2009)

TS on the Cape are not at all like Marriotts or Westins. That is not the Cape laid back casual atmosphere. There are TS that were hotel conversions and then there are a few 2 bds with full kitchens like the one I own Brewster Green which was built as condos. BG is mid cape not on the ocean and very popular. High owner occupancy in the summer months. In Yarmouth Cove at Yarmouth has nice amenities but are all 1bds townhouse or 1 level and no ovens due to fire codes.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 28, 2009)

I’m in agreement with pcgirl54 on Brewster Green; great location at mid cape. If you want beachfront, try OC, VB or OBX. BG is not a converted motel, has a full kitchen, well maintained, and the units are spacious.


SBtS
Owner at BG


----------



## WINSLOW (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with psgirl54 you won't find a Marriott or Sheraton type timeshare on the Cape.  The best we found was in Falmouth, the InnSeasons Resort - Surfside is pretty good.  It's right across the street from a smaller private beach, has an indoor and outdoor pool and is close to everything.  It's very clean and guest relations were very good responding to requests quickly, extra towels, cots, extra parking passes, etc.  It can be alittle noisy on the bottom floor, try for a top floor (only has 2 levels). Having all three on property (beach, indoor & outdoor pool) was a plus.  

There is also Beachside Village that is nice.  Right across the street from a larger public beach that has restrooms and food available. It has an outdoor pool only.  The units are a little smaller, clean and close to everything.  It's closer to town, you can walk a ways up a quiet side street to town if you have the time it's a nice walk. Main street has alot of quite shops, ice cream palor and restaurants. 

There is also InnSeasons Resorts- Captain's Quarters in Falmouth. Never stayed here, but its up the road from Surfside, across the street from a larger public beach with amenities and has an outdoor pool only. 

Yarmouth Cove is MidCape and right on 28 (one of the Capes main Rts). You have to drive to the beach and everything you could want is on Rt 28., it's very built up.  There is also the Ocean Club on Smugglers Beach in Yarmouth.  This one is right on the beach atleast, just down the street from 28.

We love the Cape (All of it is great) having had summer houses there, and being between houses right now we have just started to use timehares there.  IMO these are the better ones that we found.  It depends if you are looking for quaint (I'd pick Falmouth) or more busy/activities (Yarmouth) vacation. 

Hope this helps a little.
Crystal


----------



## BM243923 (Jul 28, 2009)

We own at Sea Mist Resort in Mashpee.  I find it a convienient location to other cape cod sites.  You are in the middle and can do lots of day trips to Marthas Vineyard, Provinctown, Falmouth, Hyannisport to see the Kennedy compound etc.

We own a  1 bedroom townhouse which has a full kitchen.  You have to be carefull in Cape Cod as most places because of fire regulations do not have complete kitchens.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 28, 2009)

Surfside Resort in Falmouth is hands down the best(biased, own 3 weeks). On the beach, full kitchen and indoor and outdoor pools. Why go to the Cape if not on the beach?


----------



## ausman (Jul 28, 2009)

The answer as you read the replies is probably not, however you should elaborate on what is good in your eyes and why you are asking about the Cape in particular.

And so as not to offend the locals, I like Brewster Green also.





ajmace said:


> I am a little confused about whether there are any really good timeshares on Cape Cod.
> 
> Can anyone personally recommend some to me?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 28, 2009)

*They aren't like Orlando but its not Orlando*

Cove @ Yarmouth is a Silver Crown resort but it is no Marriott - that is not what the Cape is about. Unlike most Cape timeshares it was built as a timeshare and has plenty of on site amenities as well as an excellent location in - Cape Cod!  Smaller rooms, nice resort, great area. Whats not to like?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 28, 2009)

We enjoyed Cape Cod Holiday Estates. Our unit was like a small house.


----------



## Sou13 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Southcape Resort*

I'm biased toward Southcape Resort despite the bad press it's been getting (thanks to me) here on TUG.  It's because I'm biased that the discussion has been going on as long as it has!

All units are very spacious, have an open floor plan and accommodate six people.  We have Ranch and Townhouse units; some have Fireplaces and others have Jacuzzis.  Each kitchen is  fully equipped for "dining in" if you so choose.  In addition, all linens are provided with the exception of pool towels.  Step out onto a deck or patio complete with BBQ.  Enjoy a game of tennis on our outdoor or indoor courts, or maybe shuffleboard is your game!  Perhaps a  refreshing swim indoors or outside suits you, both pools are very popular.  There is a great playground for the children as well, complete with picnic tables.  When the weather gets nippy, snuggle up and relax by the fireplace in our Clubhouse.

On Sunday mornings an "Orientation Meeting" is held for anyone interested in information about the local area, Cape Cod in general and the islands of Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket are included.  Map/itinerary packets are distributed.  After the meeting, those guests wishing to visit some "off-Cape" areas may request those particulars.  Coffee and pastries are served.

Southcape Resort has 55 condominium units divided into two areas:

Condo 1
(Units 1-31) all sleep 6 except for "lofts"  sleep 8 
Ranches All one level, all sleep 6 
Townhouses   
 Two levels, bedrooms and two full baths upstairs, with a half bath downstairs. 


The units are approximately 1200 square feet, Colonial style with a wood burning fireplace, washer/dryers and a patio area with BBQ

• • • •

Condo 2
(Units 32-55) all sleep 6 
Ranches All one level, all sleep 6 
Townhouses    Two levels, bedrooms and two full baths upstairs 


The units are approximately 1200 square feet, Contemporary style with a Jacuzzi in the master bath, vaulted ceilings in the ranches and a deck with a BBQ.  Laundry facilities on-site (not in units).

• • • •

Bedrooms: All units have a queen bed in the master bedroom and two twin beds in the guest bedroom.

I copied and pasted the above from Southcape Resort website which is being updated and currently incomplete.  When the upgrades are complete there will be wireless internet access (coming soon!)

So that's why I'm biased toward Southcape Resort.  Check us out!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 29, 2009)

I posted last year about various Cape Resorts I stopped to visit under Brewster Green review. 
Cape Cod Holiday Estates is nice and near Mashpee Common. Internet access is only in the club house not in the homes. Home interiors are being upgraded.

DO NOT trade into Club at Cape Cod in Dennis. Staff is friendly but it'a an old 1960 ish style motel.


----------



## Kola (Aug 2, 2009)

*two codes for InnSeason*

I noticed that there are to II codes for InnSeason - Surfside , SFD and IVD

The same for InnSeason - Capt. Quarters,  CQS and IVQ

Why is that ?  Is there much difference between the two ?

K.


----------

